# Well - I guess i'm home!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I pulled out of TX on Saturday to head to the new place in Colorado with the girls, our dog, and the RV. Finally got in yesterday and we got the mattresses out of the RV and decided we would start a fire in the house and camp in there on the floor until Nicole meets us out here on Thursday.

So we head into town for some essentials, and I conveniently timed our arrival back home right at dusk hoping to see some wildlife and as we pulled up the driveway, a bobcat was sitting out in the front pasture waving to me.







I guess this means i'm home?
















Tonight I go out to get something out of the truck, and of course i'm scanning the property with a flashlight and what do you know.... cat eyes at 150 yards from the house... in the same area. I started his way, got within about 100 yards and expected him to dash like a bobcat would. Well, he didn't - and those eyes kept looking further apart the closer I got so I just walked backwards to where I came from.









So far it's been fun. This is a shot from out of my office window this afternoon...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a tough place to live at? HA!! HA!! Well am real glad for you and the family cause you'll really enjoy it there!! All the best.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the move. Is it to late for a deer tag?? You need to buy some of those huge kites as you'll have the breeze for them.

Time to change your location also I guess. Good riddance to Austin.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Awww yeah!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The cat is proably living under one of your sheds.

That split tree in the photo will be a good place for a feeder to make big racks.olo.

Gotta love wak'in up in the morning to the smell of that mountain air instead of that stink'in city.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You've done well.

Keep that cat happy and perhaps he will keep those ground squirrels cleaned up for ya.

I agree with cat..a nice feeder stocked well will go a long ways.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats Chris, beautiful country. Hope you and your family are happy there. By the way, I am a born and bred native Texan and I would move to Colorado before I would live in Austin!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, Now if you had said that about any other town in Texas they would probably revoke your right to wear a cowboy hat.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Lucky lucky you!!!! Very happy for you chris! Nice view!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Danny - That's no joke and I understand 100%. Don't get me wrong... we actually love TX, but can't stand Austin. The heat was a killer though, and beating down doors and begging for the right to hunt was a bit frustrating too. I've heard some refer to it as the new elitist state, kind of like CA. I don't think I agree with the CA part, but there is a bit of an elitist mentality with some of the natives. I guess in short, it's a great state if you're born and raised there. Otherwise, good luck, ye *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* yankee!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW !!!! You did Great!! We all will all be waitng for the open house FIRST ANNUAL CALL OFF THE MOUNTAIN CONTEST OPEN TO PT MEMBERS invite LOL LOL LOL Really though you did great.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I never have liked metropolitan areas. Too many people in too big a hurry trying to get there ahead of everyone else. I consider them Dallas people or Austin people or Houston people etc. Seems like the inhabitants have a different mindset from small town or rural folks. Austin has always been way to trendy and way to spendy for the likes of me. Every time I have been there it seems as though I have stumbled into a portal to an alternative dimension. Weird.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bar-d pull the knife out of my back. If I had a way to make a living where I come from I would have been back there years ago. But yes you are correct on the way people are here. Back home everyone waves at everyone. Here it is the 1 finger salute. Heck I dont even know my neighbors any more. They may think I am a mitlitant always carring ice chest and guns in and out. Ole well I think I like it that way anyhow!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that people living out of town are usually a lot friendlier or crazy.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Bar-d pull the knife out of my back. If I had a way to make a living where I come from I would have been back there years ago. But yes you are correct on the way people are here. Back home everyone waves at everyone. Here it is the 1 finger salute. Heck I dont even know my neighbors any more. They may think I am a mitlitant always carring ice chest and guns in and out. Ole well I think I like it that way anyhow!


Aw come on rowdy, you know you are real people, not a Dallas people. In other words in every poop pile a few flowers bloom. (How's that for poetic reason?) There are always good people in every area, sometimes they are just so outnumbered, they get thrown in with the general population. Sorry if I insulted you.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> In other words in every poop pile a few flowers bloom.


Bahahahahahaha!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well then I guess I consider my self well fertilized!!! HA This sounds like the bird that got pooped on by a cow and buried. But a bad freeze came in and birds every where froze to death except him. The next day a cat came along and found the bird and dug him out and cleaned him all off and then ate him. Moral of story .What seems real poopy may say your life. What seems real great may turn you into poop LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dr. Phil ain't got nothin on you boys.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Well then I guess I consider my self well fertilized!!! HA This sounds like the bird that got pooped on by a cow and buried. But a bad freeze came in and birds every where froze to death except him. The next day a cat came along and found the bird and dug him out and cleaned him all off and then ate him. Moral of story .What seems real poopy may say your life. What seems real great may turn you into poop LOL


One of the best analogies I have ever heard !!!!!!! And mean that...you Texans have it all. good for you Rodney !!!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

hey chris you let me know when you want to hit the night shift i am all set just gotta wait on you and man do i have an itch to get out again with ya and kill somethin and we will take the jeep next time


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Scared you that bad, did he ?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

not at all but his truck was a bit big to get to some great lookin areas


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought he may want to even it out. LOL Don't worry as I recall you'll get to be on top.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to Colorado! I was born and raised here and there is no place I would rather be. Although I really do enjoy going to see my uncle in Texas and hunting pigs!


----------

